# Duvel



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Duvel, the ped malinois of Dick:

http://youtu.be/EQotgnDjYLM


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

looks very nice has a deep bite


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Still like him! Kevin said he bites hard too!!


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

If he is as bad as the beer, he is beyond good. I have a question though if Duvel is Dick's favorite beer trouble is on the horizon.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice! I like his attitude!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron Gnodde said:


> If he is as bad as the beer, he is beyond good. I have a question though if Duvel is Dick's favorite beer trouble is on the horizon.


Dick doesn't drink at all ;-) only cola.. and of course LOTS of coffee


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> Nice! I like his attitude!


Today somebody came by, had a 4.5 mo old dutchie pup he couldn't believe. Father was from our lines, mother a A tim Daughter x ? (forgot).


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Mooie beet! :wink:


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice dog. Please share any future videos you get of him.


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

nice to see his pushing bite 8) .

heel mooi als ze vanuit hun rug bijten


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

A 4.5month old pup that dick couldnt believe?????

Because of how nice he was?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

no, that the owner could't believe: posseviness, dominance, character. Didn't saw the puppy, so can't tell you if he really was exceptional.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Father was from our lines, mother a A tim Daughter x ? (forgot).


That sounds like an interesting combination.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> no, that the owner could't believe: posseviness, dominance, character. Didn't saw the puppy, so can't tell you if he really was exceptional.



gee, one of your pups being possessive and dominant? that's weird... :-\"


----------

